# القداس الالهى بصوت ابونا مكارى يونان



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

†
للتحمييييييييييل
قداس ابونا مكارى​​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا


جدا

جارى التحميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لحضرتك........المسيح بيحبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> 
> جدا
> ...



ميرسى لمرور حضرتك يا استاذنا
اتمنى يعجبك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا لحضرتك........المسيح بيحبك


ميرسى لمرورك rabna mawgod
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على القداس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


ميرسى لمرورك كليمو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على القداس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## gtx (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة كنت بدور عليه
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

gtx قال:


> بصراحة كنت بدور عليه
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


اتمنى انه يعجبك
ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## امناء (9 مارس 2010)

مرسي جدا


----------



## امناء (9 مارس 2010)

مرسي جدا رجاء فتح الفيديو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2010)

امناء قال:


> مرسي جدا



العفو يا حبيبتى 
ميرسى لمرورك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2010)

امناء قال:


> مرسي جدا رجاء فتح الفيديو


فيديو ايه يا حبيبتى هو مسموع بس 
​


----------



## امناء (10 مارس 2010)

مرسي جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مارس 2010)

امناء قال:


> مرسي جدا


العفو يا حبيبتى 
تحت امرك


----------

